# Yeti 160e emtb released



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-2022-yeti-160e-sixfinity-suspension-and-a-motor.html





https://m.pinkbike.com/news/field-test-2022-yeti-160e.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like a bargain for us here.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mudguard said:


> Looks like a bargain for us here.
> 
> View attachment 1948215


$22,990 NZD = $16,297 USD?? Is that right? 
At least you get can get a car loan with the Suzuki.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeti’s finance department is standing by and ready to help.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Actually for a Yeti, it’s priced a few hundred dollars more than their other bikes. The price on this ebike doesn’t surprise me one bit and if I was in the market for an ebike, this one would easily be in the top 3! 

Honestly, it’s a good looking ebike, with good travel 160mm rear, front 170mm and good geo! My only gripe would be, for me the min. battery size I’d care for is 700wh. Other then that, I bet they sell every single one of these bikes and I bet this will be one of their best sellers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSUV and SuperEbike ($180,800 vs $13,600 USD)


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> SuperSUV and SuperEbike ($180,800 vs $13,600 USD)


That Porsche here is $240,000US! Trouble with the car comparison is you are getting something different for your money. 300kmh top speed, 0-100 in bugger all. The bike, erm, what sort of performance boost are you getting over say S Works vs base model and so on?
Bigger, lighter battery, better build kit?

Actually that would be a pretty easy test for a website. Organise a loop with climbing and descents, and test the base model vs the top of the line and see which is quicker.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> $22,990 NZD = $16,297 USD?? Is that right?


Yep I'm not sure how to do a true comparision, but bikes tend to be quite expensive in New Zealand, and of course they fluctuate with the dollar. 
I keep meaning to find out the price of a particular bike (say Specialized Enduro Comp) to see how it's crept up in price over the last ten years here, and compare that to the US retail for the same time.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

High end eMTB's aren't far off high end MTB's (and road) like S-Works and such. These can easily be in the mid teens price wise.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Mudguard said:


> That Porsche here is $240,000US! Trouble with the car comparison is you are getting something different for your money. 300kmh top speed, 0-100 in bugger all. The bike, erm, what sort of performance boost are you getting over say S Works vs base model and so on?
> Bigger, lighter battery, better build kit?
> 
> Actually that would be a pretty easy test for a website. Organise a loop with climbing and descents, and test the base model vs the top of the line and see which is quicker.


On this Yeti for example there is not much difference between the top spec and the bottom spec for most riders. But for someone who is a bike snob like myself I see a performance dpx2 and slx on a $10k USD bike (which is the cheap model) and just laugh.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Mudguard said:


> That Porsche here is $240,000US! Trouble with the car comparison is you are getting something different for your money. 300kmh top speed, 0-100 in bugger all. The bike, erm, what sort of performance boost are you getting over say S Works vs base model and so on?
> Bigger, lighter battery, better build kit?
> 
> Actually that would be a pretty easy test for a website. Organise a loop with climbing and descents, and test the base model vs the top of the line and see which is quicker.


Now if you are talking the difference between a lowest end mountain bike and the top of the line bike, I think the difference is more significant than cars. This is one of specialized's cheapest mountain bikes, and it is something I could not even take out on any of the same trails I normally ride and have fun. It's made for entry level only, and wouldn't last 1 ride on real gravity oriented trails.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

RBoardman said:


> On this Yeti for example there is not much difference between the top spec and the bottom spec for most riders. But for someone who is a bike snob like myself I see a performance dpx2 and slx on a $10k USD bike (which is the cheap model) and just laugh.


For sure. I'm not one to complain about pricing, but just want to point out that for 10k, it at least needs a Performance Elite fork. The top model should also include some XTR.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Nope, sorry, Yeti doesn't get to **** all over Ebikes "we'll never build and Ebike", then turn around and expect people to fork over their hard earned dollars.

.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

_CJ said:


> Nope, sorry, Yeti doesn't get to **** all over Ebikes "we'll never build and Ebike", then turn around and expect people to fork over their hard earned dollars.
> 
> .


I'm guessing this comment was made within the past 5 years? Which means this comment was made while this Ebike was in the works and being tested, so it was all BS!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

“People for bikes” keep getting stronger..


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I like it, but I’d rather keep my Bullit.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it...may be my next one if I stick with the full-power e-bikes. It looks fantastic.


----------

